# Happy Birthday, No. 250, all ye Ludwig van fans!



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'm beginning my personal celebration with a listen to Beethoven's Op.1 No.1, the Piano Trio in E flat major. The performance is by the Xyrion Trio. I took the CD from a Naxos box set, Beethoven Complete Edition, which I purchased specifically for this birthday celebration year. Just opened the box. Just began spinning the disc.

I'll be at it all day. I have much Beethoven, on vinyl record and CD, as well as in manuscript form. (If I feel brave, I will even go to the Roland and poke around a bit at a piano piece or two. Forgive me, master. I know you deserve better.)

I'm off, to enjoy the day in my special way.

I hope you all have a great celebration, too.









Yeah, I know. (That frown!) I'm a bit ahead of myself. But 2020 will be a great year. I'm starting early.

Happy 249, if you so insist.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The BIG day of the year for me. But I do believe it's the maestro's 249th. I'm sure he won't mind if the wine is good -- and plentiful!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

KenOC said:


> The BIG day of the year for me. But I do believe it's the maestro's 249th. I'm sure he won't mind if the wine is good -- and plentiful!


Of course. And that gives me a good_ two_ years to celebrate. And there's a lot of music, so I'll appreciate the extra time.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Happy birthday to this mammoth composer.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Happy birthday to the master. I'm starting the day early with Alfred Brendel playing the Pathétique.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm listening to the Pastoral Symphony no 6 with Barenboim conducting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2019)

KenOC said:


> The BIG day of the year for me. But I do believe it's the maestro's 249th. I'm sure he won't mind if the wine is good -- and plentiful!


Yes LvB was born in 1770 - the year Cook discovered Australia. One more year for the 250th.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> this *mammoth* composer.


so this is his wool


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

flamencosketches said:


> Happy birthday to the master. I'm starting the day early with Alfred Brendel playing the Pathétique.


My earliest encounter with the Beethoven piano music was by way of Brendel discs, specifically those in the Murray Hill big box set titled Beethoven Complete Piano Music. As a youngster I was fortunate to acquire this set (which I still have) and combed through the piano music with intense relish. I likely still hear the Beethoven Sonatas via Brendel, who was early on instilled in my consciousness as the "sound" of Beethoven's piano music.









I, of course, have since heard dozens of other interpretations of the Beethoven piano works, but I maintain a faithful favoritism for the vision of Alfred Brendel and include the CD remastering of these classic performances as another treasured set in my current disc collection.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

hammeredklavier said:


> so this is his wool


I'll remain quite happy enough to just keep my own hair, or what I have of it, thank you.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

SONNET CLV said:


> My earliest encounter with the Beethoven piano music was by way of Brendel discs, specifically those in the Murray Hill big box set titled Beethoven Complete Piano Music. As a youngster I was fortunate to acquire this set (which I still have) and combed through the piano music with intense relish. I likely still hear the Beethoven Sonatas via Brendel, who was early on instilled in my consciousness as the "sound" of Beethoven's piano music.
> 
> View attachment 127930
> 
> ...


Brendel was not the first I heard to play this music, but he is becoming a favorite. I really enjoy his distinctive style in Beethoven, especially the early works.


----------

